# Chihiros WRGB, Vivid, or Orphek LED Bar



## jeffkrol

Not going to debate the Chihiros light one way or another but just want to add some more "possibilities"

Orphek can be customized.

Diode choices:


> Each light bar has 36 - 3 watt LEDs. The available LED colors are:
> 6300K
> 12,000K
> 410
> 430
> 460
> 490
> 595
> 630
> 660
> 730


Some 120 driver specs..


> Input Current (Amps) 1.1
> Output Voltage (V) 35-60


Maybe even get them diver less.. Not hard to match w/ a dimmable driver though most will be 0-10V or 10V PWM


----------



## AdamRT

Thank Jeff, I was hoping you would chime in! 

I don’t mind swapping out drivers, but I don’t like cutting wires on light fixtures or splicing in new connections (not that I actually mind, but my wife I’ll burn the house down if I start) and I’ve heard the orphek connectors are hard to find. 

The other concern is the ability to control individual colors throughout the day. Since the orphek bars are customizable, this might not be as much of a concern as I had originally thought, but the best I could do is dim everything diode on the orphek through a single channel. 

I guess I could go with two of the finnex 24/7 cc’s for close to the same price as the chihiros to get the customization I’m looking for but rgb diodes are crap compared to a bank of individually colored diodes that are independently controllable. 

As long as it would be overkill, I think two custom orphek bars- one blue dominant and one red would give me the end result I want without the need for expensive mods and provide that orphek build quality... thanks for listing the diode options. Going to play around with a few different combos on the spectragraph.

It’s funny led aquarium lights are just like tv’s, phones, and computers- by the time you research them and pick one, a newer model with more features is released! 

Was fooling around on the chihiros Facebook page and found a teaser video for yet another upgraded rgb led light- the RGB Vivid. It really kicks it up a notch from even the wrgb. 

I don’t think it’s out yet, but the video shows a form factor that looks like a hybrid of the ada rgb solar and ai hydra 52. It’s got a comparatively massive aluminum heatsink with a slick looking fan and it comes with a built in 4 channel controller (the wrgb relies on an outside 4 channel controller). 

My guess is that the available sizes will be limited much the same as ai hydras, so a 120cm option is unlikely, and I suspect the cost will be significantly higher as a result of the integrated tech and more substantial use of aluminum for the heat sink- but it would appear to resolve any concerns I had about build quality with the wrgb series and (assuming the video isn’t doctored) the color rendering is sick! 

I am going to try to contact chihiros Malaysia today to see if there is a price point and release date and will share whatever I can find, but between the vivid and x series (same form factor as vivid but light source is one or two multichip cobs for x100, x200, and Nano x300), this company appears to be responding to what aquascapers have been asking for- high quality led lights for planted aquariums with features that had only been available on high end reef lights or ridiculously expensive plant leds like ada and orphek atlantik. 

Just an FYI, I’ve got nothing to do with chihiros other than really wanting to find the right LEDs for my tank, the search for which keeps leading me to these new chihiros lights. I’ve been searching based on features like “fan cooled aquarium led” or “app controlled planted aquarium led” and chihiros just keeps popping up- it’s a little annoying since none of these lights are easily purchased in the USA, and all the ones I really like aren’t even listed for sale outside of Southeast Asia... 

I do think the rgb vivid and x series mark a dramatic upgrade from what has been available to us. There are a ton of videos on the chihiros Facebook page along with photos showing specs for the new lights, so I’d love for someone like Jeff to check them out and weigh in on them.

Bump: Found this on YouTube: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zh6FAT5oOQ


----------



## gus6464

The X300 spectrum is where it's at. Vivid is just meant to copy the ADA RGB for people that want that.


----------



## AdamRT

Yeah I’m pretty sure the x300 cob is made up of daylight white (somewhere around 6000-7000k) and a warm white (around 3500k). It also comes with a built in controller, but its single channel so there’s no ability to tweak the spectral output. 

It looks like there is an x400 in the works that will have a built in 4 channel controller for the wrgb cobs. 

I’m looking for a light that will allow me to program a spectral shift over the course of the day from blue bias in the am to red bias in the pm. I’m also keen on making sure it has even distribution over the tank because I have a lot of stems in the corners. I think I’m going to pull the trigger on the wrgb 120cm with commander 4 controller. It does everything I need it to do, should be powerful enough with a max output of 95w (it will be backed up by two high output led bars @ 126w each that are pure 6500k). 

Whatever light I get will be replacing a 4 bulb t5 with two channels (2 bulbs per channel) set up for red bias and blue bias. I only run all four bulbs for a few hours mid day and my current leds max out at 40%. I think the 95w chihiros should be a fine replacement and if anything I may just need to up the output of the 6500k leds. 

I know that it’s not a 1:1 conversion, but I’ve found that no matter whether it’s leds, t5’s, or a combination of both, I end up running about 250-280 watts as the max output for 4 hours a day and around 180-200 watts for 2 hours on either side of mid day max output. There is maybe an hour of total ramp up and down at the start and end of the cycle as well... so I shouldn’t have any problem hitting those numbers with the 120cm 95w wrgb and the two 126w reefbar pros in 6500k. 

There’s a sale on the 120cm wrgb so I can get it with the controller for $290 shipped. I think I’m going to pull the trigger on it today. My birthday is coming up and the tariffs are kicking in soon, so it’s as good a time as any to buy it and I can tell my wife it’s my birthday present Haha. 

I could get two basic sb reef lights for about the same price, which would give me way more output but I’d have to wrestle with 4 cords on independent timers and I don’t think I need 330 watts of lighting on top of the 252 watts From the 6500k bars. 

I spoke with orphek about getting two custom OR bars, but there’s no way to dim them (although they said they are going to release a dimmable version soon). Really nice lights though. They’re pretty new but I’m surprised we don’t hear about these more given the price. Hope to see more of these in use in the future!


----------



## jeffkrol

AdamRT said:


> I spoke with orphek about getting two custom OR bars, but there’s no way to dim them





That's highly unlikely...
120 uses a 35-60V DC constant current driver w/ an output of 1.1a Runs 2 parallel branches of series diodes.
Other sizes use 40-80V constant current DC driver w/ 550mA output.

Maybe "as is" but certainly (95% confidence) dimmable w/ a driver swap..

Meanwell IDLC-45-500 (54-90V) w/ 500ma current would prob. work on the 90 model. 0-10v DC or 10V PWM...
Sacrifice a bit of output. 



didn't exactly say it would be easy.
Inventronics , from past digging, has some more "compatible" ranges..

The 120 is a bit more problematic but pretty sure a driver is out there..

for the 120..
Inventronics LUD-060S110DS2
16-78V DC out.. 1050mA default.. boost to 1100
and dimmable..
for the others:
LUD-060S055DS2 550mA 31-156V DC OUT
now finding one....


----------



## AdamRT

Jeff, I didn’t mean to imply they couldn’t be modded... I have no doubt they could be. I was only trying to say there is no way to get a dimmable version of the bar from orphek. 

Chihiros finally responded to me with the cost of the rgb vivid (about $300 and I would need 2 of them), so that made the choice a little easier. Decided to go with the 4’ wrgb w/ 4 channel Bluetooth controller. It was on sale and I was able to use a few coupons so the final price shipped for controller and light was only $287. 

Since I was able to get it for a little less than I was expecting I am going to spend the savings on a 120cm x 14cm aluminum heatsink and a few card fans. I was surprised to see it, but there is actually a video on YouTube of a guy modding a chihiros a series with heatsink and fans. Idk if it’ll improve performance at all, but it can’t hurt and if nothing else it should help extend the life of the diodes. Plan is to slap the heatsink right on top of the existing case with some thermal epoxy and place the fans towards the opposite sides with one pushing and the other pulling. I’m hoping this will create decent airflow inbetween the fins and help keep the light cool. 

I had heard complaints that the original rgb runs a little hotter than the A series, but the heatsink and fans should be more than enough to offset any increased temps experienced with the wrgb. My understanding is that red diodes in particular perform better at lower temps, so it should be interesting to see how it turns out. Should have the light in the next 1-2 weeks and will post an update when it arrives!


----------



## @alexandernikishin

Ordered my Chihiros wrgb-45 with bt controller on aliexpress for $126 today. Excited to finally get to play with custom diode controls. About 6 months ago I was delving into building a diode controller myself and boom, here we are with the logical progression in the aqua lighting market! Ditching my old twinstar 45-E series for this hopefully. =)


----------



## max.r.lawrence

So I’ve been ruminating on getting a WRGB. Is aliexpress where everyone stateside is ordering from? Looking forward to seeing how folks like these lights.


----------



## gus6464

Stateside I would recommend crazy aquatic studio on the bay but the WRGB's have been showing out of stock for a while. Maybe it's been discontinued in favor of the new X series.


----------



## AdamRT

I received the 4’ wrgb via fedex yesterday. Unfortunately it didn’t come in original packaging, but that’s par for the course when ordering from China. It’s funny the import slip had a description that said “acrylic pvc led light for aquarium, value: $18”. 

I assume it was a work around to avoid the aluminum tariffs because the entire body is anodized aluminum. First impression of the light is that it’s very nice. The body is solid, although it could def use a larger heat sink. The chihiros magic app was very easy to download and use. It immediately synced with the controller and performed as described. 

I have to say, it’s friggin bright! I love the individual red green and blue diodes- they give off much more colored light than the combo rgb’s used in finnex and corallife fixtures. Running all the colored diodes with the whites off provides a spectrum that is very similar to the ada solar or rgb vivid, although not quite as bright. When the whites are cranked up to 100% the overall effect is stunning. It gives an appearance of being 6500k, but anything that’s green, red, or blue that the light shines on appears to glow or fluoresce almost. 

The one major downside for me is that this light doesn’t fit in my damn canopy either? The whole point of getting the light was to replace the t5 fixture that also doesn’t fit in the canopy, so this was a huge disappointment. Thankfully it’s so low profile that I’ll be able to make a small opening on the side of the canopy and slide the light through to rest on the mount I built on the other side. If I am able to size the opening correctly, this will actually be a pretty slick way of mounting the light but it’s still a pia. 

I’ll post some pics when I get it mounted over the weekend, but I can already say that it’s def a viable option for anyone looking to light a tank less than 24” tall who is interested in dialing in a specific aesthetic. At $300 for the 4’ light with controller shipped, it’s definitely in a league of its own. There are plenty of higher output/more expensive lights and gobs of cheaper lights with limited or no control functions, but this fills a niche by providing decent output (48” 95w 6800lm), independent 4 Channel timer and intensity controls, and a sleek form factor at a reasonable price point. If you’re willing to upgrade the heatsink, actively cool the light with a fan, or you don’t need to run it passed 75%, I think it’s a solid option. 

The wrgb is not being replaced by the x series- totally different form factor and application. X series uses cobs and only the x400 offered rgb controllability. If anything, the rgb vivid may end up doing in the wrgb, but even that light is different enough that I believe there is room for both. Rgb vivid is intended to be an ada solar rgb killer- same output, same configuration, nearly as attractive form factor but 1/3 the cost. I would have needed two to get enough coverage, but they’re not available on aliexpress yet and I didn’t need an additional 260 watts of light lol. Even with all the bells and whistles, the wrgb is still essentially a strip light that was designed to compete with the new fluval 3.0, planted + strips, as well as twinstar strips, and on that front I think it matches or exceeds the competition.

If you’re looking to order the wrgb check out “Jin Yu Aquarium” on aliexpress. They include the controller with purchase and offer free dhl shipping which makes them the cheapest and fastest seller I was able to find on aliexpress.. 

With coupons I was able to get the 120cm with commander 4 controls for $287 shipped. Closest I could find to that came out to almost $350, so this is a good deal if you don’t care about original packaging on 90cm and above. The 45cm will come in og box.


----------



## ipkiss

Thanks for updating the thread and providing a nice review of the unit!


----------



## max.r.lawrence

Yes agreed, thanks for writing all of that out. I may be sold. Any tips on the coupons?


----------



## ranitomeya

Does your Commander controller increase/decrease light intensity gradually or does it just make large steps between your desired levels? I've been using the Commander 1 to control a Beamswork fixture for a month or so, and it doesn't ramp up/down in instensity -- it just jumps to the next light level at the appropriate time. I'm considering selling it for this reason. I wanted more gradual lighting changes. Perhaps it was intended to only be used with Chihiros fixtures? It could also just be a feature that needs to be programmed into the app. 

I'm considering the 90cm WRGB. I should have just bought one when they first posted to aliexpress. The 90cm variant was $160-$170 shipped. Now they're minimum $200, although their prices fluctuate weekly, it seems.


----------



## Joshism

Are Donald Trump's tariffs increasing the prices on our WRGB lights?


----------



## superawe

Ordered a Chihiros WRGB 45cm for my 25 cube. Currently running an AI Prime FW. Be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## frrok

Is there PAR info on this light yet?


----------



## MetalDemon

Anyone have any new info/thoughts on the Chihiros Vivid or X's? I'm seeing them on Ali for $250 shipped now. Really considering it for my 90cm.


----------



## Hanuman

ranitomeya said:


> Does your Commander controller increase/decrease light intensity gradually or does it just make large steps between your desired levels? I've been using the Commander 1 to control a Beamswork fixture for a month or so, and it doesn't ramp up/down in instensity -- it just jumps to the next light level at the appropriate time. I'm considering selling it for this reason. I wanted more gradual lighting changes. Perhaps it was intended to only be used with Chihiros fixtures? It could also just be a feature that needs to be programmed into the app.
> 
> I'm considering the 90cm WRGB. I should have just bought one when they first posted to aliexpress. The 90cm variant was $160-$170 shipped. Now they're minimum $200, although their prices fluctuate weekly, it seems.


Might be a bit late but thought I would answer that for the posterity. I just bought the WRGB 90cm. The iOS app is a bit finicky and not that practical. It lacks certain basic functions like preset light profiles or the ability to save multiple light profiles but overall the app works. The increase/decrease of the light intensity is somewhat between being gradual and by steps when you click the "review" button after you have set the profile. It's not exactly smooth but also not entirely that bad. In real time though I am not sure because I would need to make a video of the lights during at least an hour see how the increase goes. The 90cm variant can use both the commander 1 or 4.

The light also cycles through all colors when you open the app and click on the Commander 4 icon. This seems to be by design but I would rather not see the lights do that each time I open the app. I would understand this behavior when plugging the light to the mains as a test feature but not each time the app opens. It makes no sense.

I have contacted Chihiros about all this and I am still waiting for their answer. I think if these issues can be addressed through a software update then it would make the light really great.


----------



## ranitomeya

I messaged Chihiros about the "ramp" function being more of a "step" function. They confirmed that, by design, the controller will not increase light brightness _gradually_ over each 30 minute window that you've got it set to change. Instead, the light jumps from one brightness setting to the next, startling my livestock (I watched one tetra jump out of the tank at lights out). When Chihiros' rep responded to me, it sounded like they had no plans to update the app to provide true ramping capabilities. For that reason, I've ditched it. 

The inability to save light profiles in the app is extremely annoying as well as it seems that every other time they updated the app, it wiped my existing settings and I had to program it all again -- which gets very tedious as the touch controls are very touchy/glitchy. I'll wait until Chihiros get their act together before buying any more of their stuff -- a U.S. distributor and some form of warranty would be nice too. The Chihiros timer could be the perfect ramp timer but they dropped the ball when they omitted actual ramping, saving profiles, better controls, options to type in light percentage values, etc.

I've since replaced the dimmer with a TC421 that has true ramping and I'm a lot happier with it. My fish don't freak out when the light fades from 90% to 20% to 0% over an hour. By the time it gets really dim they've all spread out in their sleep shoal formation.


----------



## Hanuman

ranitomeya said:


> I've since replaced the dimmer with a TC421 that has true ramping and I'm a lot happier with it. My fish don't freak out when the light fades from 90% to 20% to 0% over an hour. By the time it gets really dim they've all spread out in their sleep shoal formation.


I saw that dimmer on Aliexpress. Not too complicated to set up? I suppose you had to strip the LED main cable to connect it to the TC421 right? Also, are you using the LED power adaptor to power the TC421?


----------



## rebelrebel

For the X series there are multiple options: X100, 200 and 300!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DHL...lgo_pvid=a710cc7b-d9f0-4219-9519-a624ced92ede

A potential lower level competitor is also available.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...lgo_pvid=a710cc7b-d9f0-4219-9519-a624ced92ede


----------



## ranitomeya

Hanuman said:


> I saw that dimmer on Aliexpress. Not too complicated to set up? I suppose you had to strip the LED main cable to connect it to the TC421 right? Also, are you using the LED power adaptor to power the TC421?


Don't strip any cables attached to your light or power supply. I used pigtail cables with DC barrel plugs (2.1 x 5.5mm). I did strip those so they're a bit shorter, then crimped on some ring terminals. The ring terminals attach to the TC420/421 and you don't have to modify your light. 

See this post.

It's fairly easy to program. I use the TC421 since it lets you ramp up over 30 minute intervals and I can program it with an iOS app. The LED power supply is sufficient to power the TC420/421. A separate 12v power supply might be nice to have if you have to program it using your computer, away from your light.

And more on topic: I still want the WRGB light, but I am happy enough with my current setup that I am going to wait until they have a U.S. distributor that has some form of warranty support and they improve the functionality of their app.


----------



## rebelrebel

Quick question, is the Chihiro WRGB enough spread for a 45cm wide tank that is 45cm deep? thanks.


----------



## frrok

I recently bit the bullet on the WRGB as well. SO far, I really like it as well. I can attest to the fact that it runs hot at 100 percent. It came fairly quickly from China in about 2 weeks. I also ordered the hanging kit. But through a different seller, magic aqua. That took considerably longer as it ships through the ems post. ? About 3 weeks- a bit frustrating. But I finally got it and set it up. 
I am using the light with a wifi connected surge protector. I like to cut the outlet off when the lights are not running to save energy. I’ve set the auto schedule with the magic app. I seem to have an issue with the light coming on when set to the automatic sunrise/sunset setting when I’m not home. Wondering if you have experienced the same issue? I noticed yesterday when I got home I had to actually go into the controller for the auto setting to kick in. Isn’t the whole point of the auto setting is so that it comes on when your NOT HOME. It would be utterly pointless if I had to connect to the commander 4 with the app to run the light cycle every time.


----------



## frrok

frrok said:


> I recently bit the bullet on the WRGB as well. SO far, I really like it as well. I can attest to the fact that it runs hot at 100 percent. It came fairly quickly from China in about 2 weeks. I also ordered the hanging kit. But through a different seller, magic aqua. That took considerably longer as it ships through the ems post. ? About 3 weeks- a bit frustrating. But I finally got it and set it up.
> I am using the light with a wifi connected surge protector. I like to cut the outlet off when the lights are not running to save energy. I’ve set the auto schedule with the magic app. I seem to have an issue with the light coming on when set to the automatic sunrise/sunset setting when I’m not home. Wondering if you have experienced the same issue? I noticed yesterday when I got home I had to actually go into the controller for the auto setting to kick in. Isn’t the whole point of the auto setting is so that it comes on when your NOT HOME. It would be utterly pointless if I had to connect to the commander 4 with the app to run the light cycle every time.




Update. I got it to work. Seems fine now. Must have been a weird glitch or maybe my switch didn’t come on when it was supposed to. Not sure.


----------



## frrok

frrok said:


> Update. I got it to work. Seems fine now. Must have been a weird glitch or maybe my switch didn’t come on when it was supposed to. Not sure.




Nope. Happened again. I tried just using a regular outlet and when I got home today the light was not on. I have to go into the app to turn it on. Anyone know else have this problem?? Extremely frustrating. The auto timer function is useless!


----------



## rebelrebel

It's worth emailing or contacting Chihiros about this issue. They should issue a software update.

Failing that, post it on all the major forums and facebook. That will make them take notice.


----------



## frrok

rebelrebel said:


> It's worth emailing or contacting Chihiros about this issue. They should issue a software update.
> 
> 
> 
> Failing that, post it on all the major forums and facebook. That will make them take notice.




I’ve emailed them, posted on their fb wall and sent a fb dm. So far no response. I’ve contacted the dealer that sold me the light and controller on Ali express and they were slow to respond but got back to me. Trying to get a new controller shipped to me. It’s definitely an issue with the controller not the light.


----------



## rebelrebel

frrok said:


> I’ve emailed them, posted on their fb wall and sent a fb dm. So far no response. I’ve contacted the dealer that sold me the light and controller on Ali express and they were slow to respond but got back to me. Trying to get a new controller shipped to me. It’s definitely an issue with the controller not the light.


Ah good to hear. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mnafisrusly

Hi. Im looking to replace my damaged chihiros rgb. What is your opinion on the wrgb so far? if any of you have been running them for some time.

Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanuman

frrok said:


> I am using the light with a wifi connected surge protector. I like to cut the outlet off when the lights are not running to save energy. I’ve set the auto schedule with the magic app. I seem to have an issue with the light coming on when set to the automatic sunrise/sunset setting when I’m not home. Wondering if you have experienced the same issue? I noticed yesterday when I got home I had to actually go into the controller for the auto setting to kick in. Isn’t the whole point of the auto setting is so that it comes on when your NOT HOME. It would be utterly pointless if I had to connect to the commander 4 with the app to run the light cycle every time.





frrok said:


> I’ve emailed them, posted on their fb wall and sent a fb dm. So far no response. I’ve contacted the dealer that sold me the light and controller on Ali express and they were slow to respond but got back to me. Trying to get a new controller shipped to me. It’s definitely an issue with the controller not the light.





rebelrebel said:


> Ah good to hear. Please keep us updated.



That is a design issue. A new Commander 4 will not solve the glitch. I have the same problem. I told Chihiros and they keep ignoring me. Posted in their facebook wall as well and PMed them. To no avail. They simple don't give a s**t.
The problem stems from the fact that you are powering off your outlet. Once the outlet is off, the commander 4 is off. When juice comes back on, Commander 4 does not seem to acknowledge that and the only way your light will turn on is by opening the app and selecting your light. Bummer yes.

If you have a blackout same thing will happens. I live in a country were blackouts (even very short ones) are not uncommon which makes the Commader 4 utterly useless since when electricity comes back the light will not turn on.


----------



## Hanuman

mnafisrusly said:


> Hi. Im looking to replace my damaged chihiros rgb. What is your opinion on the wrgb so far? if any of you have been running them for some time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk



Been running mine for over a month now (WRGB 90). The light is ok but the Commander 4 is just a bad product in my opinion. The app is finicky and also it has some on/off problems as you can read in the above posts.


----------



## mnafisrusly

Hanuman said:


> Been running mine for over a month now (WRGB 90). The light is ok but the Commander 4 is just a bad product in my opinion. The app is finicky and also it has some on/off problems as you can read in the above posts.


Thanks for the reply, I just ordered wrgb120, 1 unit for trial first. That's bad news i opted the light for the ability to tweak. How do you deal with it? Is it possible in any way i tweak the colors and then just use digital timer with the light?

Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanuman

mnafisrusly said:


> Thanks for the reply, I just ordered wrgb120, 1 unit for trial first. That's bad news i opted the light for the ability to tweak. How do you deal with it? Is it possible in any way i tweak the colors and then just use digital timer with the light?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk


You can only tweak the light and color output if you have the Commander (or a third party dimmer). Without it it's just and on/off light. If you use the Commander to adjust light intensity and color output and add a timer you will experience the same problem as I described in my previous post.


----------



## frrok

Hanuman said:


> That is a design issue. A new Commander 4 will not solve the glitch. I have the same problem. I told Chihiros and they keep ignoring me. Posted in their facebook wall as well and PMed them. To no avail. They simple don't give a s**t.
> The problem stems from the fact that you are powering off your outlet. Once the outlet is off, the commander 4 is off. When juice comes back on, Commander 4 does not seem to acknowledge that and the only way your light will turn on is by opening the app and selecting your light. Bummer yes.
> 
> If you have a blackout same thing will happens. I live in a country were blackouts (even very short ones) are not uncommon which makes the Commader 4 utterly useless since when electricity comes back the light will not turn on.



Wow. It’s a bigger problem than I thought I guess. How can they not listen to their customers? Anyway, I realized that it may have been a power issue so I think I figured out a work around. I am not shutting the outlet on and off and I am using an old iPhone with the magic app loaded on to it. It stays home and on all the time. And so far the light comes on and off no problem. But if I would have known about these issues I would have never purchased this light. I would have either went for a twinstar or saved up my money and got a light with a reliable controller.


----------



## ipkiss

@Hanuman @frrok Thanks you guys for reporting in on the issues so that the rest of us can reconsider. @frrok it sounds like now you use the commander4 to turn off and on the light as well? Assuming you do not have a power loss, is it at least able to fully run its power on, "ramp up/down", and power off cycle --- even if not connected to the app?


----------



## frrok

ipkiss said:


> @Hanuman @frrok Thanks you guys for reporting in on the issues so that the rest of us can reconsider. @frrok it sounds like now you use the commander4 to turn off and on the light as well? Assuming you do not have a power loss, is it at least able to fully run its power on, "ramp up/down", and power off cycle --- even if not connected to the app?




No. If it’s not connected to the app the light will not turn on. It’s as if there is a glitch preventing the software in the commander4 to stay “configured”. I hope that makes sense. If I didn’t leave my old iPhone home in range of the commander4 it won’t work.


----------



## ipkiss

oh, that is indeed krap. sorry


----------



## slushroom

Lame. I just ordered my light with the comma der last night. Fingers crossed I can diy a better solution with an arduino


----------



## mnafisrusly

Disappointing. I guess until other alternative are found, that commander will sit in its box. I'll just use digital timer to on and off the light.

Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk


----------



## slushroom

I've posted on their Facebook page, everyone else should do the same


----------



## Hanuman

ipkiss said:


> @Hanuman @frrok Thanks you guys for reporting in on the issues so that the rest of us can reconsider. @frrok it sounds like now you use the commander4 to turn off and on the light as well? Assuming you do not have a power loss, is it at least able to fully run its power on, "ramp up/down", and power off cycle --- even if not connected to the app?





frrok said:


> No. If it’s not connected to the app the light will not turn on. It’s as if there is a glitch preventing the software in the commander4 to stay “configured”. I hope that makes sense. If I didn’t leave my old iPhone home in range of the commander4 it won’t work.





mnafisrusly said:


> Disappointing. I guess until other alternative are found, that commander will sit in its box. I'll just use digital timer to on and off the light.


*In the case you have commander 4:*
If no power loss happens or you do not intentionally install a timer switch (which technically powers off the outlet) then everything works "fine". I used quotes on the word fine because that's not exactly accurate. The commander also tends to delay the on/off time for whatever the reason. This has been reported by several people. See Chihiros facebook wall.

*In the case you do not have a commander 4 and the light is plug straight to the power adapter:*
Using a timer switch is not an issue and the light will turn on/off as set by the timer. The problem is not the light but the commander. Although not a huge deal, the downside is you lose the ability to control each color independently but most importantly the intensity of the light. So it will be 0%-100%-0%



slushroom said:


> Lame. I just ordered my light with the comma der last night. Fingers crossed I can diy a better solution with an arduino


You have 3rd party dimmers on the market. The TC420 or the TC421 (wifi version) being the ones that some people have used but on lower end model of Chihiros lights. For the WRGB that dimer might need some modifications which I am still unsure if I will go through it. The downside is that I think you won't be able to control the colors but only the light intensity. I am unsure of this though. You can read my posts over here.


----------



## Hanuman

Here is an update for all you guys. I was able to talk to Chihiros at length. Finally. Here is the outcome of the conversation:



1 - The Commander 4 not being able to recover after a power loss, either due to an actual power loss or because of an intentional one (such as with a timer switch or simply because you unplugged the cable), is due to the fact that all settings are stored in the Commander 4. Since the Commander 4 stores settings in a RAM chip, all data is wiped out once power is lost and thus requires the app (ios of android) to copy the settings back to the Commander 4. Simply put this cannot be fixed by a software update. The device needs to be redesigned and potentially incorporate a battery that would save data in the event of power loss. So another edition of the Commander 4 is required. Basically a new product. So anyone with hopes that a software update would fix this can put those hopes to rest! 



2 - Commander 1&4 increase light by step and do not ramp up light intensity gradually. I was told that they would fix this by making the increase every 1 minute thus making the ramping smoother. Not sure this is the best approach but at least they heard people and are doing something about it.



That sums up the commander4gate.


----------



## mnafisrusly

Hanuman said:


> Here is an update for all you guys. I was able to talk to them at length. Finally. Here is the outcome of the conversation:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - The Commander 4 not being able to recover after a power loss, either due to an actual power loss or because of an intentional one (such as with a timer switch or simply because you unplugged the cable), is due to the fact that all settings are stored in the Commander 4. Since the Commander 4 stores settings in a RAM chip, all data is wiped out once power is lost and thus requires the app (ios of android) to copy the settings back to the Commander 4. Simply put this cannot be fixed by a software update. The device needs to be redesigned and potentially incorporate a battery that would save data in the event of power loss. So another edition of the Commander 4 is required. Basically a new product. So anyone with hopes that a software update would fix this can put those hopes to rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Commander 1&4 increase light by step and do not ramp up light intensity gradually. I was told that they would fix this by making the increase every 1 minute thus making the ramping smoother. Not sure this is the best approach but at least they heard people and are doing something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> That sums up the commander4gate.


thanks for the clarification. my wrgb will arrive next week, least now i know wht to expect and do. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk


----------



## rebelrebel

Hanuman said:


> Here is an update for all you guys. I was able to talk to Chihiros at length. Finally. Here is the outcome of the conversation:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - The Commander 4 not being able to recover after a power loss, either due to an actual power loss or because of an intentional one (such as with a timer switch or simply because you unplugged the cable), is due to the fact that all settings are stored in the Commander 4. Since the Commander 4 stores settings in a RAM chip, all data is wiped out once power is lost and thus requires the app (ios of android) to copy the settings back to the Commander 4. Simply put this cannot be fixed by a software update. The device needs to be redesigned and potentially incorporate a battery that would save data in the event of power loss. So another edition of the Commander 4 is required. Basically a new product. So anyone with hopes that a software update would fix this can put those hopes to rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Commander 1&4 increase light by step and do not ramp up light intensity gradually. I was told that they would fix this by making the increase every 1 minute thus making the ramping smoother. Not sure this is the best approach but at least they heard people and are doing something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> That sums up the commander4gate.


Thanks for that great update. That's very disappointing though given than some of these lights like the WRGB and Vivid are approaching premium status.


----------



## gus6464

rebelrebel said:


> Thanks for that great update. That's very disappointing though given than some of these lights like the WRGB and Vivid are approaching premium status.


The vivid doesn't need a commander 4 because it has a controller built-in. It's for the cheaper lights like the wrgb. The x series and vivid don't use it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bataleon

Hanuman said:


> *In the case you do not have a commander 4 and the light is plug straight to the power adapter:*
> Using a timer switch is not an issue and the light will turn on/off as set by the timer. The problem is not the light but the commander. Although not a huge deal, the downside is you lose the ability to control each color independently but most importantly the intensity of the light. So it will be 0%-100%-0%


Hi mate, if I have the WRGB plugged into a dimmer (S2 Pro) and then plugged into a 3rd party timer, will the light still switch on to my chosen intensity?

Also, as I've decided *not* to buy the Commander 4, does the stock (unmodified spectrum) colour look good?


----------



## cl3537

gus6464 said:


> The vivid doesn't need a commander 4 because it has a controller built-in. It's for the cheaper lights like the wrgb. The x series and vivid don't use it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


What do you think of the X400 or the vivid?


----------



## gus6464

cl3537 said:


> What do you think of the X400 or the vivid?


If the spectrum is to be believed (and it most likely is) I would take the vivid. Looks very similar to an ADA Solar RGB which I love the color.


----------



## cl3537

gus6464 said:


> If the spectrum is to be believed (and it most likely is) I would take the vivid. Looks very similar to an ADA Solar RGB which I love the color.


I have a too many questions about it to just buy on blind faith how come there is not a single decent review anywhere?
I'd like to see a solid review on it first before paying $250 USD +$50? hanging kit and light.
I could get a Twinstar 600S for much less. The Vivid could be used on bigger tanks maybe but the Twinstar would be perfect for my current 60p clone.

PAR? 
Adjustability of the Spectrum?
Pur? Coverage?


----------



## AdamRT

Know this is an old thread but wanted to share my experience with the Chihiros Wrgb since it’s been a little different from the others who’ve posted about it. 

I’ve had the light since October 2018 and aside from the commander 4 falling behind the actual time by a couple minutes a day, I can’t say I’ve had any problems with the light. Fortunately, running a “preview” of the lighting program gets the light synced back up with the correct time and I find I have to do it maybe once a week to stay more or less on schedule. 

Considering all the other weekly maintenance the tank requires, syncing the light once a week isn’t that big of a deal to me But I don’t think it would even be necessary if I wasn’t running the whites at 1% at night. 

Unlike some of the other posters, the programmed schedule has survived multiple power outages without issue. While it’s true that changes in the quick set mode don’t auto save, once I save a programmed schedule, it remembers it thru outages. 

Also had no problem keeping the light on without keeping my iPhone right next to it. 

I’d suggest that anyone whose had trouble with programming start with one of the presets, then tweak it to your preferred level as opposed to doing a Completely custom program. Main this is to make sure you save the program once it’s where you want it. 

Controller aside, the light itself has served me well. It’s been more than a year, and all the diodes are still functioning, the color rendering is brilliant, it’s bright enough to grow monte, glosso, and hc 18” down with no problems- I’m currently growing lower light plants and keep the wrgb at around 50%. 

I do run some additional leds in the front and back of the tank to cover the 2’ width and in order to run the wrgb at a lower level, but I think it would do fine on its own. 

If you prefer multi diode lights to cobs for aesthetics, the wrgb is a great, albeit quirky, option. Especially now that the cost has come down a little. 

Would prolly go with 2 of the vivids if I was buying new lights today, but have no regrets about purchasing the wrgb.


----------

